# horrific case of neglect



## StellaLenoir (Aug 21, 2010)

2 year old starved mini

This mini was just taken in by a wonderful animal rescue I foster for, Alaqua Animal Refuge. He is only 2 years old. He arrived at the animal refuge laying down, but has since stood and shown some interest in eating. He is at the best place he could be, but needs lots of prayers and good thoughts.

thank you. The link is for Alaquas Facebook page. Second one is there Web page if you are interested. Alaqua Animal Refuge

Edit Update on page 3


----------



## midnight star stables (Aug 21, 2010)

Sending my prayers! Oh my gosh...


----------



## ErikaS. (Aug 21, 2010)

Holy Frijoles!!



How can he look like that and be standing up?! This stuff just kills me...I bet his previous owners eat three meals a day. :arg!


----------



## minih (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG now that is a will to live!! I would not believe an animal that starved could survive much less stand up. God Bless whoever got that horse out of that situation. I pray that horse gets to live, he deserves it after everything he has gone thru to get to where he is now. Hopefully only good things will come his way now.

That picture just makes me cry.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Aug 21, 2010)

Our local animal control pulled him from the 'home' very quickly. They did not waste time with BS, just got him to safety thank goodness!!!


----------



## minimom1 (Aug 21, 2010)

That just breaks my heart ... I still even after all the abuse and neglect I have seen of animals can NOT fathom or believe that people would do this to an animal in their care.

How can you sit and eat dinner and look out at this ?

Please tell me the owners have been or are being charged ?

Stuff like this makes me want to go hug my babies.

Poor little man is definitely in my prayers.


----------



## LAminiatures (Aug 21, 2010)

How heartbreaking. There is no excuse for the condition of this little guy. I always try to walk a mile in someone elses shoes before placing judgement but this is just wrong!

Thank goodness he is in good hands now please keep us updated.


----------



## Marty (Aug 21, 2010)

There is no excuse for this. NONE! This makes me crazy and furious. I would like just 60 seconds in a room with the person that caused this. Yalls could have what's left, but I'm first.


----------



## Watcheye (Aug 21, 2010)

That is just ROTTEN! Poor little guy! Sending good thoughts with him. It looks like once he actually gets his proper weight back on he will be a really nice looking horse.


----------



## kaykay (Aug 21, 2010)

Omg I am just stunned! Sending prayers


----------



## JaiteraMiniatures (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh my gosh...I don't think I've ever seen a live horse that skinny! That's pure insanity. Even a non educated person can tell that little horse is starving to death. I really hope he makes it, even as skinny as he is he still has a gleam in his eye!!


----------



## StellaLenoir (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you all so much for the prayers. I will update as soon as I know anything. I am very hopeful for him, as Alaqua has done wonders for starved horses before. They have some full size horses that came in just about in the condition of this guy, and they made it! There is a vet on staff, and lots of love and help there.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm amazed at the life and alertness you can see in his eyes. This little one definitely has a will to live. I pray that he does. Words can't express the disdain I feel for the low lives that would let this happen.


----------



## tifflunn (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh My goodness- prayers being sent its way!


----------



## Fanch (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh...my...god... i just don't know what else to say other than the person who allowed this to happen should be put through the same!

Sending good thoughts!


----------



## rcfarm (Aug 21, 2010)

Sending LOTS of Prayers for this poor little guy.



I have never seen a horse so bad. The people should be shot! NO EXCUSE!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 21, 2010)

This is truly the thinest animal I've seen still alive. And look at him! His head is up, his ears up alert and his eyes still have life in them. What an amazing spirit this horse has. My prayers for him and his caregivers.





And Diane, never truer words spoken.


----------



## Dona (Aug 21, 2010)

That poor little guy is nothing more than a walking skeleton!



I am amazed that his organs have not already shut down. Those people truly should be locked up & starved the way they have done him!








Sending prayers that this little guy with a GARGANTUAM will to live, is able to come back, and live a wonderful, happy life with all the food he wants, and experience what it's like to be LOVED!


----------



## OhHorsePee (Aug 21, 2010)

I can not believe he is still alive! Oh that poor little guy! Thank goodness he has his rescuers!!!!!


----------



## supaspot (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG! I opened the thread expecting an emaciated animal but nothing on this level ! I am absolutely stunned, I have seen many starved and neglected animals before but this must be the worst , I so hope he makes it


----------



## Miniv (Aug 21, 2010)

Am praying that he isn't too far gone........Bless him. I can't believe he still has the strength to stand or keep his head up.

Please keep us posted on him. I hope the people who starved him get the book thrown at them.


----------



## Carolyn R (Aug 21, 2010)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> This is truly the thinest animal I've seen still alive. And look at him! His head is up, his ears up alert and his eyes still have life in them. What an amazing spirit this horse has. My prayers for him and his caregivers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ditto

I want to edit this and add, no there is no excuse for a thin horse, but when speaking of "real neglect" it is not neglect when someone comes on the forum and speaks of a mini that must be neglected because it lives by itself, and they pass once a week but never see anyone. Whos to say the owner isn't out there for hours on end, this is not neglect.

A stallion whom is fed a large amount of feed, has grass and hay, but runs the fence in breeding season, so he may be a little ribbie until he is either, moved and relaxes or breeding season is over, this is not neglect. A mini that is recovering from neglect and is fostered and on the mend but misconceived by by passers, this is not neglect, this is where it helpd to know the situation and the inside story, not to jump the gun.

But there will always be some will color a topic to be viewed in there favor, regardless of what merit it holds.

Champion has a strong will to survive and is far beyond a little ribbie, it is a horific case and there is no reason for it.

Cases like this and ones that need intervention before it reaches this point are neglect.


----------



## Becky (Aug 21, 2010)

> Well, I've read through a lot of posts about horses being thin, and people here criticizing other people that they think they are "rescuing" horses from, that are 1000+ times better than this boy. Perhaps a picture like this will cause people to realize what REAL starvation is. I think this is about the worst case of starvation I have ever seen in a living, standing, breathing animal.
> For those of us--and I will say us--who reprimand, criticize and "jump-all-over" people when we purchase, receive or see a horse that isn't as "fleshy" as we keep ours, and bad mouth them all over THIS forum and others, I hope we rethink our criticism and NEVER forget the looks of this boy. Someone watched this happen day by day to this little one and did nothing. If you want to criticize people who are going through tough times, and their horses are a bit thin, remember, there but through the grace of God, go you and I.
> 
> Let's remember the sight of TRUE NEGLECT, verses people trying to hang on the best they can. THIS IS TRUE NEGLECT and should be punished.


I disagree. There is NO EXCUSE for a thin horse. NONE. I suppose the exception would be a horse with a medical condition under a vets care. Other than that, no excuse. If someones' horses are 'a bit thin', then how much longer would it take for those horses to end up looking like the one in this post? If you can't feed the horse properly, then find someone who can. Sell them or give them away.

Horses should never end up looking like the one pictured here. Prayers go out to him and his rescuers.

Edited to add: Here is a link to Equine Body Scores with pictures. It might help those understand better whether a horse is thin or not. Henneke Body Condition Scoring


----------



## Jetiki (Aug 21, 2010)

I've seen some thin minis but sheesh with as efficient as their systems are and probability of IR and other metabolic problems they can have it really takes "work" to get them that thin. I hope the little one can recover from such serious neglect and that the people/person responsible gets at least something as a punishment. that person should have to go without food for a while and see what its like.


----------



## Relic (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG and just looket at the life in those beautiful eyes l hope he pulls through and thrives...really beyond words how anyone can be so unfeeling.


----------



## Allure Ranch (Aug 21, 2010)

_There is absolutely NO EXCUSE for this type of neglect. Nor do I personally have any tolerance for this treatment. This particular case is blatant disregard for an animals well being._

_However, with that being said.... This horses SPIRIT shines through and he has an unbelievable spark of life in his eyes considering everything that he's obviously endured. My prayers are with him and those that have taken him in._


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 21, 2010)

> Well, I've read through a lot of posts about horses being thin, and people here criticizing other people that they think they are "rescuing" horses from, that are 1000+ times better than this boy. Perhaps a picture like this will cause people to realize what REAL starvation is. I think this is about the worst case of starvation I have ever seen in a living, standing, breathing animal.


Although this is about the worst I have ever seen...that is no excuse for any horse being thin. One shouldn't have to wait until it is as viscarily displeasing as this to call it "real starvation". I have seen horses with more meat on them than this one, die. It is all relative...not all animals can survive what the other can...not all have the will to survive that this horse so obviously has.

I have to beleive there is a SPECIAL HE77 for someone that can do this to a living creature. I do not CARE if they themselvers were starving...I would rather have them shoot him than allow this to happen. No, absolutely no excuse will work for cases such as this.


----------



## StellaLenoir (Aug 21, 2010)

He made it through the night, and waited anxiously for his next meal. He has such a will to live!!


----------



## candycar (Aug 21, 2010)

AAACK!



I'm with the others - how is he still alive? I just want to hug him and give him strength. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Katiean (Aug 21, 2010)

I saw on Animal Planet the rescue of a big mare that was in this kind of shape. She didn't look pregnant. It looked like a tumor. Sadly the mare foaled 2 weeks after the rescued her and she passed away. The foal did live and they followed her all the way to getting a new home when she had had some training and got her new home. I hope this little guy recovers. There is no reason to let any horse get this way. If you can not afford to feed it, get rid of it. If you only had 2 choices would you.

1) sit there and watch your own childern starve?

or

2) Put them where they would be cared for?

Same thing a life is a life.


----------



## Lil' Horse Lover (Aug 21, 2010)

Becky said:


> I disagree. There is NO EXCUSE for a thin horse. NONE. I suppose the exception would be a horse with a medical condition under a vets care. Other than that, no excuse. If someones' horses are 'a bit thin', then how much longer would it take for those horses to end up looking like the one in this post? If you can't feed the horse properly, then find someone who can. Sell them or give them away.
> 
> Horses should never end up looking like the one pictured here. Prayers go out to him and his rescuers.



I agree with Becky, there's no excuse for a thin horse (other than as she stated would be a horse with a medical condition under a vets care) and definately NO excuse for a horse to look like this colt! Who's to say this boy couldn't have been saved before ever getting to this point, perhaps when he was just starting to get thin if someone would have said something or offered some criticism something could have been done. I, for one, could not just sit back and watch someones horse drop weight because "times are tough", I understand that it can be hard to give up an animal you love but if you REALLY love them you'll do what's best for them and not be selfish. I wonder how many horses (or any animal for that matter) could have been saved early on (when they were just a bit thin, maybe not looking as "fleshy" as our own horses)if someone (or multiple people) just would have said something. I'm not saying you should jump all over someone and be rude about it, but start by nicely saying something even as simple as "hey I've been driving by and noticed that "horse's name" is looking a little thin, is he/she doing okay? Is there anything I could help you with?" After that just take it one step at a time, as time goes by (not a lot of time, just enough to know if there's been any changes) if nothing is being done than take another step. Sometimes it comes down to drastic measures.

I have a neighbor who has a quarter horse gelding. About a month or so ago I noticed that he was looking pretty thin (not as thin as this colt, and not thin enough to turn in as a starvation case but thin enough I knew I had to do something before he got worse). I went over to their house and nicely stated that I've noticed that "Herbie" was dropping weight and I was concerned. They said that they noticed that he had been dropping weight (honestly, how could they not?!)but hadn't tried anything to help him. (And yes I did ask about when his teeth were last floated and when/with what he had been dewormed last, they said he had his teeth floated a few months ago and he was dewormed that month) I nicely suggested that they give him free choice hay (they didn't know what that meant so I explained it to them) and get him on Equine Sr. (the horse is in his early 20's) or some other senior feed and follow the feeding directions. They seemed grateful for the advice and did end up acting on it. Now "Herbie" has free choice hay and is on a senior feed, already he's looking MUCH better.

This situation was just the lack of care from the owner, not a financial case (she had just bought a whole new set of tack), although even if it was a financial case I would have done the same. All it took was her realizing that just because she didn't care doesn't mean no one else does, once she realized that I didn't approve and was concerned she took action. I do feel that if I hadn't said anything that he would have just kept getting worse and worse, because frankly the owner just didn't care. This horse is just a pasture ornament to her (well he's not really in a pasture, he's on a very small dry lot).

Now, if they would have chose to not do anything and if he kept dropping weight I would have had to take the next step and try a different approach. Now this horse was NOWHERE NEAR as bad as this mini colt, heck he looked 100000x better, but what kind of horse lover would I be if I had just written it off as "well times are tough and he's not THAT thin". He very well could have ended up looking just like this colt.

For me personally, there's just no excuse.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Aug 21, 2010)

AppyLover2 said:


> I'm amazed at the life and alertness you can see in his eyes. This little one definitely has a will to live. I pray that he does. Words can't express the disdain I feel for the low lives that would let this happen.


I agree. I first saw how skinny he was but you can't avoid those big bright beautiful eyes. He is defintelly a fighter.

I don't think I have ever seen a horse this skinny and is still alive. Like many others have said. These people should get thrown in jail. We are not talking about a horse or horses that are thin or ill taken care of, this horse was obviously starving and the owners was not making any effort. This is just as bad as starving your own child IMO.


----------



## Margo_C-T (Aug 21, 2010)

I am a regular reader of the FHOTD blog(I know some don't like it; I don't care for some of the language, AND I've seen instances where incorrect conclusions were 'jumped to', which is nearly always a bad thing), BUT, I am 100% behind the basic sentiment that ABUSE should NEVER be tolerated, and ABUSERS should be 'outed' AND punished. Recently, there have been TWO stories of full-sized horses who look nearly as bad as this miniature--but I have NEVER seen a miniature look THAT BAD! GOD BLESS this rescue and their workers for taking him in--and to the local AC, for not accepting excuses or the old' if there's hay and a water hose 'on the premises', the animals must be OK' crap, as happens in some locales!

I write partly to say that there is some really good info on're-feeding' and care of such pitifully starved horses on those recent FHOTD posts, just in case anyone could use the info. What kind-hearts instinctively want to do is not always the best path, it turns out.

I must agree 100% with Becky and others; there is simply no excuse for horses becoming underweight when they don't have an 'incurable' health issue as cause. IMO, it is unconscionable to keep 'hoping' things will improve while your animals are going downhill in condition week after week. One should feel ethically bound to take whatever action necessary to ensure the animals' well-being as soon as it becomes clear that the future is uncertain...that should be all there is to it! It may be tough, but that's life...and the animals CAN'T SPEAK UP AND ASK FOR OUTSIDE HELP!So, when the need is observed by 'outsiders', action SHOULD be promptly instituted....as long as it is based upon observable fact.

Marty...something tells me there wouldn't BE much left--and that's JUST as it should be! Good for you; I feel EXACTLY the same!!

Margo


----------



## Connie P (Aug 21, 2010)

:arg! :arg!


----------



## Minimor (Aug 21, 2010)

> Let's remember the sight of TRUE NEGLECT, verses people trying to hang on the best they can. THIS IS TRUE NEGLECT and should be punished.


I have to say I disagree about what counts as true neglect. Yes, this case should result in punishment for whoever was in control of this horse, but there are a good many people who should be punished for keeping horses that are not quite as emaciated as this one is.
A horse does NOT have to be this horribly skinny to count as true neglect. An animal is considered a starvation case long before it gets to the point where it looks like this poor little horse, and I would sure hope that no one would ever suggest that a starving horse isn't worth turning into the authorities because it isn't as skinny as this one is!

I've turned in horses that weren't as bad as this one, and I will do it again if necessary. I have no sympathy for anyone that doesn't feed their animals.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 21, 2010)

For those that disagreed with Diane... Some more of my personal thoughts....

I agree neglect comes in many different "looks" and weights. A horse can be of healthy weight, but being neglected in their treatment. And then some people can "kill" an animal with kindness by overfeeding. But I do not believe that every horse (or other animal) we see that isn't rotund is being neglected. Each case should be viewed individually and people should not be outted when all the facts aren't known. This is my opinion.

People go through life changes and bad times. Should they ask for help? Yes. But help isn't always available right away. I'm not defending people who truly neglect animals, but in stead I'm just asking that everyone treat each case as its own and try to understand the circumstances, and then offer help if you can. Don't bad mouth the people. Some very large and well-respected farms have dispersed over the years as their owners aged, became ill, etc. Maybe at the time of dispersal the horses didn't look as they did for the previous 25 years, but bad things happen to good people. The action of the dispersal is, in and of itself, a way of getting the horses into better situations. But it takes time and it takes help not blame. Again, just my opinion and I believe it's what Diane was saying also.

Obviously, this little angel is beyond "neglect" and hopefully he has a chance. I honestly can't imagine how he's still able to stand. One amazing spirit that horse has.


----------



## Becky (Aug 21, 2010)

Sorry, Parmela, I still disagree. A thin horse is underweight and not getting enough calories to maintain itself. It's owner responsibility to insure that the animals in our care meet it's health and nutritional requirements. No matter our situation. If we lose our jobs, fall upon hard times, have health issues, have an accident, etc, it's still our responsibillty to feed our animals. If we can't do it, then we find someone who can. You can't take a 'wait and see' approach. Time doesn't wait.


----------



## wwminis (Aug 21, 2010)

Marty said:


> There is no excuse for this. NONE! This makes me crazy and furious. I would like just 60 seconds in a room with the person that caused this. Yalls could have what's left, but I'm first.



I agree With Marty 110% I'm in line!





Bill


----------



## 4mymirage (Aug 21, 2010)

With his will to live and willingness to eat, as long as whoever is feeding him is careful, hopefully he will have a full recovery. I work with the USERL (US Equine Rescue League, www.userl.org; we are in the NE coastal NC region) and see about 20-30 each year this thin.... I have high praise and best wishes for the ones working on this guy.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 21, 2010)

> Each case should be viewed individually and people should not be outted when all the facts aren't known.


For my part, if I see a horse--or cow or whatever--going day after day after day without feed or water and getting thinner and thinner, (or if when I first see the animal it is already in poor condition and it is not an animal that the current custodian has just rescued and so is working at getting that animal back into good condition) quite frankly I don't care what the facts are--the only fact that matters to me is the fact that there is an animal that is not getting the feed and water it needs and I am going to take action on it. Of course horses don't have to be rotund but there's a far cry between rotund and skinny. For that matter there's a big difference between "a little thin" and SKINNY/MALNOURISHED.
On my earlier post I fogot to add--I'm another that has never seen a horse that thin that was still alive--and is bright eyed besides. I sure hope that he can come back from this and have a happy, well cared for life in a new home.

Is someone being charged for this horrible case of neglect?


----------



## StellaLenoir (Aug 21, 2010)

I have no idea of any charges or not. I will try and find out if anything is being done on a legal level.

I am just so glad AC worked fast and got the little guy to Alaqua. The 2 agency's have a great relationship and Alaqua gets most of the large animal neglect cases. They also have 100s of dogs and cats for adoption. I am a mama and pup foster home.


----------



## AnnaC (Aug 21, 2010)

Absolutely HORRIFIED!!! Words fail me - poor poor little chap - but what an amazing fella he must be - that face, those eyes, that will to survive!

Prayers coming his way by the bucket full!

Anna


----------



## Reble (Aug 21, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE Good thoughts & Lots of



for this precious mini


----------



## minimom1 (Aug 21, 2010)

I am so happy to hear he made it through the night. He has incredible will and fight. I pray when he has recovered he finds the most loving home any little guy could have. It breaks my heart !

Please keep us posted if you can on his progress and of course pics would be appreciated too


----------



## Taylor Richelle (Aug 21, 2010)

That just sends me over the edge!



How can people do that to a horse, or any animal!!! Oh I would love to say something to the people responsible for this. Sending prayers to him.


----------



## Genie (Aug 21, 2010)

Shocking



Our prayers are certainly going his way. So very sad.


----------



## sedeh (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm amazed he's still alive. He's just a skelaton on legs! But what a spirit to live. I certainly hope criminal charges are placed against the owners because that's what this is....a crime. Prayers that this amazing colt pulls through.



ray Please keep us updated on his progress!


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 21, 2010)

Marty said:


> There is no excuse for this. NONE! This makes me crazy and furious. I would like just 60 seconds in a room with the person that caused this. Yalls could have what's left, but I'm first.


That would NOT be enough Marty! I really think whoever did this should have to live in this poor wee fellas shoes for a short while, say the same length of time it took for him to end up in this condition. How could anyone look in those sweet eyes and then look in the mirror???

I sure hope you can get him back in flesh. He is one tough pony to still be alive!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 21, 2010)

What sort of a monster could do this.I can not even put into words what I feel every time I look at that little one and Im not very often speechless.

Stella, any idea the back ground on this little one. I am having a real difficult time understanding where this horse must have been kept....did this person never have visitors....live so far out of the way that they had no neighbors, was he dumped somewhere and left to die...

How can people be so blind....someone must have seen something..we all know this did not happen in a week or 2.


----------



## wildoak (Aug 21, 2010)

OMG. I've seen thin horses but I've never seen one like this and still standing. It's all been said already, but how appalling that someone let him get this way! It's just beyond my comprehension, and way beyond a lost job or a bad situation....





Jan


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Aug 21, 2010)

Oh my. With tears in my eyes I am saying huge prayers for him. I'm shocked. Does he have a name? Kisses to the little fellow.


----------



## shadowpaints (Aug 22, 2010)

sending a ton of prayers to this precious little fellow!!! i sure hope that he pulls through this!! ill be looking for updates


----------



## Marty (Aug 22, 2010)

At times like this how I wish CMHR was a seizure rescue; but the fact is, we're just not animal cops.

If only these people would have contacted us at CMHR would have accepted him into our program in a heartbeat, or at the very least helped in other ways with some of our many resources. People need to understand that CMHR does not pass judgement on individuals or publicize their names. We are only there to help the horse.

I sure wish that any of you carring people that posted would join CMHR and perhaps offer to foster for us because unfortunatly, this kind of thing is getting worse and worse every day and to say we have our hands full is an understatement.

Stella, I think it would be wonderful if you could send a huge thank you to the person(s) responsible rescuing this horse and please keep us updated.


----------



## barnbum (Aug 22, 2010)

When I think of just how little food it takes to keep my horses from getting too fat....

Thank you to those working with this little guy.





Thank you for the updates.


----------



## Annabellarose (Aug 22, 2010)

I have never seen an animal this thin survive. There are simply no words to fit this situation..."speechless" is right.


----------



## muffntuf (Aug 22, 2010)

UPdate please!


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 22, 2010)

Just checking to see how he's doing today....still











Amanda, I just emailed you...it says blocked??

Just wanted to let you know its been sent


----------



## supaspot (Aug 22, 2010)

Marty said:


> I sure wish that any of you carring people that posted would join CMHR and perhaps offer to foster for us because unfortunatly, this kind of thing is getting worse and worse every day and to say we have our hands full is an understatement.


I really wish I was closer , I have plenty of space and Id love to foster minis , I would and have taken in many waifs and strays in need of tlc

I know that most people reading will know this but one of the things Ive learnt is not to feed too much protein too soon , when their bodies have gone without for such a long time they seem to have problems processing the protein and can go into organ failure very easily


----------



## StellaLenoir (Aug 22, 2010)

So far he is still hanging in there. Alaqua has named him Champion. Here is a link to their website. Alaqua webpage You can see the kind of work they do, and what a beautiful place he is at. They also have a Facebook page, which is where they have been posting his updates and pics. Alaqua facebook page

Thank you all so much for all the good thoughts and prayers!!


----------



## Jill (Aug 22, 2010)

Please, God, let this colt be okay.

I've never seen anything that pitiful or upsetting.


----------



## Joanne (Aug 22, 2010)

We are currently going through turning around a horse we bought from Texas that arrived with a BCS of 2 (see Becky's link). We paid top dollar for a starved horse from a well known farm based on fictitious, old photos.

Monday will be nine weeks of turning her around. The effects of this type of starvation are multifacited and many systems are involved. Survival is far from assured. In this case you are dealing with far, far less than 50/50. And there can be long term affects from the abuse to the body. The significant financial costs are ongoing.

There are several links to new research on how to do this. Concentrates are the worst to give them. Alfalfa in small doseges is the best. Our mare crashed on day 10 and had to have IV's started. Their stomachs cannot hold much and they are severly dehydrated. Her teeth were in such bad shape she could not chew grass or hay. When their weight is that low sedation is life threatening.

The mare we thought we bought as a healthy, in foal (No she was not) and arrived starved, had a low weight of 131 pounds, before turning around. Normal weight on this mare is about 200 pounds. The photos we were sent were obviously *not* recent ones.

The type of starvation these horses endured should have their owners prosecuted. Many times there are other horses at the same ranch going through the same heck. Once these horses have food in front of them it can be days before they know what to do with the food. They have no muscle or fat. Movement is extremly painful for them. They expend more energy moving then they are eating and it is impossible for them to stay warm. All their organs are affected. You have to wonder what the veterinarian was thinking when he passed the health exam. I called him and he said "He knew the horse would be going to a better place"!!!!

In our case the owner still wanted top dollar for what turned out to be a rescue horse. I am still angry I paid someone to abuse a horse. Thankfully Rose is still alive and we pray will recover completly. But there are still issues we are trying to work out. The recovery is measured in months to years, not days. This abuse will not be turned around quickly.

You have my sympathy and I certainly know what you are going through and what lies ahead. I wish I could say this is an isolated case, but as the 100 miniature horses on that ranch in Texas a couple of weeks ago proves, it is not the only one.


----------



## mmmorgans (Aug 22, 2010)

wwminis said:


> I agree With Marty 110% I'm in line!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is horrific - the worst case that I have ever seen. I can't believe this little guy is still struggling to live - and I am praying that he continues with his will to live - and makes it. He deserves to live and be pampered.

The people that did this should be put in jail - forever. There is no excuse whatsoever for an animal in this kind of condition. I am shocked and so very sad.

Thank heavens there are people in this world - like you - that rescue and try to save these poor suffering animals. Hats off to you for trying and so many of us are praying that he recovers.

I thought that a mare that I bought was in horrific condition - but she is nowhere near the state of this little guy.

This is what my mare looked like - and I actually paid good money for her!!!!!!!!!











But my girl recovered quickly (although doesn't really trust humans)


----------



## MountainMeadows (Aug 22, 2010)

As I sit here with tears streaming down my face, I can only pray that a little horse that has so much spirit and will to live will be able to do so -- horrified doesn't even begin to describe what I am feeling - and to think that this was DONE TO HIM -- it reminds me of the pictures we have all seen of the concentration camps -- and just which side of the war was this poor little creature on! ! Disgusting ! ! I so truly hope that the wonderful folks who have taken him in will be able to save him. Altho we see a lot of abuse cases these days, there is just something about the look in this fellow eyes that kicks me right in my gut and breaks my heart --- I'm with Marty - let me at 'em ! !


----------



## HGFarm (Aug 22, 2010)

I am stunned. I have to work hard that my horses are not too FAT. I just cant imagine how someone would look at this horse every day and think this is ok, or even sleep at night. I would be begging feed from neighbors or anyone else if that were the case and begging for someone to either take him or give him up to a rescue BEFORE it got this BAD.

I hope he can recover with other problems and I know that horses in this condition can go into shock from suddenly getting too much food, or even food at all- on top of the other problems that can occur. I wonder how this damages internal organs too?

SICKENING and I am with Marty on this one!!


----------



## albahurst (Aug 22, 2010)

Joanne said:


> We are currently going through turning around a horse we bought from Texas that arrived with a BCS of 2 (see Becky's link). We paid top dollar for a starved horse from a well known farm based on fictitious, old photos.
> 
> Monday will be nine weeks of turning her around. The effects of this type of starvation are multifacited and many systems are involved. Survival is far from assured. In this case you are dealing with far, far less than 50/50. And there can be long term affects from the abuse to the body. The significant financial costs are ongoing.
> 
> ...


Been there, too- it is a sad deal. Sorry you and your mare had to go through it,


----------



## Little Bits (Aug 22, 2010)

That is the sickest thing I have seen in a long time. I hope the owners are arrested and sent to prison where they aren't fed. I cannot believe how people can do things to animals that love and trust you. It is sickening. Prayers


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 22, 2010)

> The type of starvation these horses endured should have their owners prosecuted. Many times there are other horses at the same ranch going through the same heck. Once these horses have food in front of them it can be days before they know what to do with the food. They have no muscle or fat. Movement is extremly painful for them. They expend more energy moving then they are eating and it is impossible for them to stay warm. All their organs are affected. You have to wonder what the veterinarian was thinking when he passed the health exam. I called him and he said "He knew the horse would be going to a better place"!!!!
> In our case the owner still wanted top dollar for what turned out to be a rescue horse. I am still angry I paid someone to abuse a horse. Thankfully Rose is still alive and we pray will recover completly. But there are still issues we are trying to work out. The recovery is measured in months to years, not days. This abuse will not be turned around quickly.


So, in the cases mentioned like this...big name farms, big money, starved horses...has ANYONE taken *THEM *TO TASK? Have charges been filed...or are the "Big-guys" above all that? Or, do people complain, but do nothing; leaving the remaining horses there to starve till another person gets rooked into buying yet another high-priced starving horse?

I can only hope that something is being done in these cases...as it only serves to encourage this kind of thing if left on it's own. They will breed more, and continue in the same vein.

NOBODY, should ever, be above the law in abuse cases...NOBODY...I don't get a rat's butt how "famous and well-known" they are. IMO...they would soon be "in-famous". And I would soon be "PROUDLY" telling EVERYONE my new horse's name, (and posting pictures) so they ALL knew where that starving creature came from. Don't have to "name-names", as they did it themselves when registering the horse, or putting a farm name to it.


----------



## LittleRibbie (Aug 22, 2010)

Well said Sue_C!!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Aug 22, 2010)

Although not as bad, the pictures posted by mmmorgans and this poor little guy are NOT "THIN" horses, they are STARVED horses! Big difference. No animal should go without proper care, but these two examples aren't thin/missing proper nutrition horses, they have been starved. IMO, a thin horse is one that is slightly underweight, maybe 10% under their proper weight, but when a horses hips, backbone and ribs are sticking out like these two...that shouldn't be called thin, it should be called a felony.

There is a difference which is why every case should be treated on its own facts. I think these pictures posted represent the facts in these cases - horses were being out-right starved.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 22, 2010)

> And I would soon be "PROUDLY" telling EVERYONE my new horse's name, (and posting pictures) so they ALL knew where that starving creature came from. Don't have to "name-names", as they did it themselves when registering the horse, or putting a farm name to it.


That's what I've always thought too. You don't have to post & say you're so upset because you received this starved horse, just post an ad saying that your new horse has arrived from xxx farm and you'd just like to say a big thank you to that farm for sending you such a lovely horse--and then include photos of that horse at the time it arrived at your farm. Seller can hardly complain because you haven't said anything negative about them, it's just a simple thank you (same as we see every day when people truly are thrilled with the horse that has just arrived). The pictures do the talking and everyone then knows who sent a horse in such poor condition!


----------



## Joanne (Aug 22, 2010)

For those interested in learning more read this article: http://www.starvinghorses.com/Refeedingsyndrome.html 

 

Also see this to understand BCS:

 

See: http://www.kritters.net/hen/hen.html

 

This is a helpful article Becky sent to me:

 

http://www.completerider.com/nutrition.htm

 

Unfortunatly it is not as easy as adding food and water. It is FAR more complex and frustrating. In my case there were many ups and downs (she will make it, she will die). I am a pretty balanced person, but this case was my hardest ever. It felt like we had a bad colic case that just would NOT end. One problem would seem to be solved and another would take its place.

 

This type of neglect did not happen in a week or a month, but represents long term suffering. It will not be corrected fast, if they even survive. It is not only a day to day issue, but a minute by minute.


----------



## chandab (Aug 22, 2010)

Ok, the computer ate my reply.

I'm on dial-up, so couldn't see the pics earlier, was on FB and saw the pictures there. I'm absolutely amazed this guy is standing, let alone, bright and alert.


----------



## Barbie (Aug 22, 2010)

I agree - well said Sue C!!!!

Barbie


----------



## mmmorgans (Aug 22, 2010)

Yes - well said Sue C. When I got my mare in such horrendous condition - I called the SPCA - and they wouldn't even return my calls

I do believe that people that do these things to horses should be banned from owning horses - or any animal - period. But if the SPCA won't get involved - then what are you supposed to do?

I will be checking back daily to see if there are positive updates on this litte guy.

Oh - by the way - we had a lot of blood work done on this little mare (she was about 130 lbs) - and the blood work indicated that she was burning muscle - which is a true sign of starvation - the body will burn muscle to stay alive.


----------



## Kawgirl (Aug 22, 2010)

WOW!



I have seen a lot of neglected horses through the years, and rescued several myself. But, this is one of the worst I've ever seen! I am amazed at how bright and lively his eyes are and how his ears are so perked up for the condition he is in. I just want to say thank you for giving him a chance at a better life.



I know you would like to see him recover as soon as possible, but please be careful and don't try to get him to eat too much too fast, his little body might not be able to cope with a big change like that. Good luck!


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 22, 2010)

mmmorgans said:


> Yes - well said Sue C. When I got my mare in such horrendous condition - I called the SPCA - and they wouldn't even return my calls. I should have posted a big thank you - there were two farms involved in the condition of this mare - one is no longer in business (thank heavens) and the other is a huge breeder that posts on this forum.
> 
> I do believe that people that do these things to horses should be banned from owning horses - or any animal - period. But if the SPCA won't get involved - then what are you supposed to do?
> 
> ...



Wouldn't return your calls...how sad that is. I know they are busy everywhere, but even a "we will call you back when we have time", is better than ignoring calls.

Well, perhaps when something like that happens again, the buyer(s) will post pictures and information in their big "Thank You" post.


----------



## twister (Aug 22, 2010)

I wept when I saw the pictures, how could anyone let a horse in their care get like this, I'M with Marty, let me at them. They should be starved too. Look at those bright eyes, if anyone has a will to live it is that little, poor soul. I hope and pray he recovers. Keep us posted on his progress.

Yvonne


----------



## penny (Aug 22, 2010)

Minimor said:


> That's what I've always thought too. You don't have to post & say you're so upset because you received this starved horse, just post an ad saying that your new horse has arrived from xxx farm and you'd just like to say a big thank you to that farm for sending you such a lovely horse--and then include photos of that horse at the time it arrived at your farm. Seller can hardly complain because you haven't said anything negative about them, it's just a simple thank you (same as we see every day when people truly are thrilled with the horse that has just arrived). The pictures do the talking and everyone then knows who sent a horse in such poor condition!


Oh how I agree with you...Why should the "big boys" or any other breeder get away with selling a horse in that shape? They should be "outed" so others won't get taken. Embarrasment before your peers...better than a slap on the hand like most abusers get..


----------



## lucky lodge (Aug 22, 2010)

OMG that is just horrific how can anyone let a horse or any animal get like that .

That bring tears to my eyes and anger as well

good on you for rescueing him and a hope he makes a full recovery

and has a happy healhy live with you

good luck


----------



## MountainMeadows (Aug 24, 2010)

How is Champion doing? I ca't get the look of his eyes and the spirit of his soul out of my mind.

Stacy


----------



## MiLo Minis (Aug 24, 2010)

MountainMeadows said:


> How is Champion doing? I can't get the look of his eyes and the spirit of his soul out of my mind.
> 
> Stacy


I'm with Stacy - his eyes haunt me. I would like to know too!


----------



## AppyLover2 (Aug 24, 2010)

Please tell us the little fella is doing well. Can't get him off my mind.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 24, 2010)

His eyes are something. Such a life force in there. I waited a long time to read this thread. But when I finally looked, it is much worse than I could imagine. And his face tells you of the waiting for something that never came. Until now. Thank you for giving him something that he should have gotten all along. Courtesy of being treated like a living creature.


----------



## drk (Aug 24, 2010)

Becky said:


> Sorry, Parmela, I still disagree. A thin horse is underweight and not getting enough calories to maintain itself. It's owner responsibility to insure that the animals in our care meet it's health and nutritional requirements. No matter our situation. If we lose our jobs, fall upon hard times, have health issues, have an accident, etc, it's still our responsibillty to feed our animals. If we can't do it, then we find someone who can. You can't take a 'wait and see' approach. Time doesn't wait.


OMG what kind of human being could allow this to happen...

I Agree with Becky, No IF's AND's or But's.. If you have animals.. their lives are in your hands and if you cannot keep them fed or give them the care they need then give them to someone that can. ANYONE that can watch an animal starve or see them in need and just turn their head is evil in my eyes. They know exactly what they are doing to those animals and I don't buy the excuses.. Lost my job, was sick, etc.. There are too many good people out there that would jump to help but when you just leave them to starve OR get thin for whatever reason.. That is UNACCEPTABLE !!! Maybe those people should be placed in a cage or an area where they cannot get their own food and be left hungry and in need of care and let them feel the pain and suffering these poor abused animals feel.

I have NO tolerance for ANY animal abuse. The sad part is these abusers get off to darn easy in todays society. I am with Marty... Give me 60 seconds with them.


----------



## drk (Aug 24, 2010)

Now that I got that off my chest.... I sure hope it is not too late for this poor little guy. He has amazed me that he is still standing. Please keep us posted on his condition and I'm sending LOTS OF PRAYERS that he continues to improve each day.


----------



## Charlotte (Aug 24, 2010)

> pain and suffering these poor abused animals feel


This is the bottom line... PAIN & SUFFERING! Like drk said.

We aren't just talking about something that doesn't look as pretty as we would like for it to or as we think it could. We are talking about a living creature that HURTS! Have you ever gone hungry? It HURTS! And as time goes on the creature becomes more and more mentally distressed as it's body is telling it to get nutrition or it won't survive. It gets weaker and weaker as the days pass. The emotional toll must be as great as the physical one.

I keep checking here hoping for a good report and feeling fear when there is no report.

Charlotte


----------



## MountainMeadows (Aug 24, 2010)

I couldn't stand it and called the refuge -- Champ is doing OK - still with us anyway -- donations are always needed -- now I can go and have a good cry while I type in my credit card info

GOOOOOO Champ ! ! We are rooting for you ! ! !






Stacy


----------



## drk (Aug 24, 2010)

Seeing Champ in this condition has just flipped my whole day upside down. Just the thought of someone like this getting a hold of one of my precious babies in the future scares me to death.

I just don't understand how someone didn't see and report the abuse this poor baby was suffering before he got to this horrific condition. How could this person/persons starve this baby like this day after day and sit down at a dinner table to eat... is beyond belief.

Stacy, thank you for letting us know he is still hanging in there.


----------



## Molly's Run Minis (Aug 24, 2010)

this has to be the thinnest horse i've ever seen, big or small! i'm just shocked he's still standing. if he lives i have name ideas, Chance, Lucky, Miracle.


----------



## TangoMango (Aug 24, 2010)

What a sweet little man. I sure hope he makes it and his previous owners get what they deserve..


----------



## barnbum (Aug 24, 2010)

Stacy--thanks for the update!!!







> Just the thought of someone like this getting a hold of one of my precious babies in the future scares me to death.


That is a major reason why I stopped breeding...and selling. I had *great* luck with two buyers, but one didn't keep in touch. I'm confident they are compassionate and taking great care of the horse they bought from me.... but I'd sure like a photo.



What a relief it is to NOT be worrying about THAT any longer.

Go Champ!!


----------



## Tab (Aug 25, 2010)

whoa, I have never seen a mini that thin. Terrible! Beautiful head on this horse, though!


----------



## StellaLenoir (Aug 25, 2010)

Update on Champ in new post!! Video included!


----------



## Sue_C. (Aug 25, 2010)

StellaLenoir said:


> Update on Champ in new post!! Video included!


Okay already...where is this link to a video? I went back to page 1, then to page 3, now back here, and don't see any link???








Edited to add; I found the new post...DOH!


----------

